# Stereomix aufnehmen?



## holzmensch (9. April 2008)

Hiho,

ich will versuchen die "laufenden Sounds" auf dem PC aufzunehmen, doch kriege das irgerndwie nicht hin, seitdem meine Soundkarte nicht mehr onboard ist.

In Windows Master Volumen konnte ich bei der OnBoard einfach auf StereoMix umstellen, doch nun habe ich da nur "Mic/Line Volumen". Mehr ist da nicht und ich kann da auch nix weiteres hinzufügen. 

Kann mir einer helfen?

Danke
Holzmensch


----------



## Zinken (9. April 2008)

Nimm ein Soundprogramm Deiner Wahl (geht zB. auch mit Audacity), stell den Eingang auf "Wave" und nimm auf.
Falls in der Liste kein Wave auftaucht, solltest Du mal schreiben, welche Software und Soundkarte Du eigentlich benutzt und was dort angezeigt wird.


----------



## holzmensch (9. April 2008)

Ich versuche es mit Adobe Audition aufzunehmen, doch da kann ich mit der neuen Soundkarte nicht auf Stereomix umstellen. Was kann man da tun?


----------



## Zinken (10. April 2008)

Ja welche Auswahlmöglichkeiten hast Du denn jetzt mit der neuen Karte? Ich kann sonst halt nur raten, wie es denn heißen könnte. Deine Informationen sind reichlich dürftig.


----------



## holzmensch (10. April 2008)

holzmensch hat gesagt.:


> In Windows Master Volumen konnte ich bei der OnBoard einfach auf StereoMix umstellen, doch nun habe ich da nur "Mic/Line Volumen". Mehr ist da nicht und ich kann da auch nix weiteres hinzufügen.



Habe so die Vorstellung, dass man in den Programmen auch nur die Sachen auswählen kann, die in diesem Windowsmenü sind. Und da ist einfach nur "Mic/Line Volumen" und nix anderes... Nur die eine Sache - mit der OnBoard waren es 5-6.

PS: Soundkarte: M-AUDIO Revolution 7.1. Es wird doch irgendwie ne Möglichkeit geben es aufzunehmen! oO

Holzmensch


----------



## Gahan (11. April 2008)

Hallo holzmensch,

hat Deine Karte ASIO-Treiber und sind diese in Adobe Audition ausgewählt?

By the way: Audition ist eines der heftigsten Programme überhaupt im Audiobereich. Wenn Du noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten sein solltest, rate ich von Audition ab!  Besser wäre vielleicht so etwas wie Goldwave.  

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## holzmensch (11. April 2008)

Gahan hat gesagt.:


> hat Deine Karte ASIO-Treiber und sind diese in Adobe Audition ausgewählt?



Ja, habe die ausgewählt und es funktioniert dennoch nicht.


----------



## sight011 (12. April 2008)

Vielleicht ist das ja zu weit hergeholt  -- wegen eines zu hohen Aufwandes 

Aber was hällst du denn davon einfach das mit Kablen zu realisieren. Du routest den Ausgang in den Eingang und die Spur auf der du aufnimmst "mutest" [=stummschalten] (beachte bei unsymetrischen Kabeln - Kabelweg schön kurz halten) 

Was sagts du dazu 


Ich hätte dir gern anderweitig geholfen, doch ich kenn mich mit Adobe Audition nicht aus


----------



## ink (12. April 2008)

Moin

Hast du die Software der Soundkarte installiert? (es geht um den Mixer)
Dort müsste es die Einstellung geben "What you hear" oder " Was Sie hören".
Schau mal nach.


----------

